# Unable to open PRN files



## Barlen (Jun 9, 2000)

someone, using my computer, tried to open a PRN file with Acrobat reader. The box to "always use this program to open this type of file" must have been checked. Needless to say it wouldn't open. Unfortunately, all PRN files now go to this program and cannot be opened. --In mucking around with this problem, I have gotten rid of the Acrobat attempt to open the PRN files, but I now can't even attempt to open them. 
I recall vaguely reading of a way to get beyond this --a long time ago. Why I check to be certain the "always use to open this type of file" box is UNchecked. 
Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

If you have a program that you usually open PRN files with (what is it? I've never had success with PRN files directly in Windows but rather copy them to LPT1 from DOS.) then right click on a PRN file while holding down the Shift key and select Open With. Choose the desired program from the list and check the box to always use that program. If you just want to remove the association then in Windows Explorer go to View|Folder Options|File Types. Find the association in the list and delete it.


----------



## Barlen (Jun 9, 2000)

YSB- Thanks for your response. Right clicking with Shift didn't do anything -- no way to try to open the file. -I then did go into the Folder options (had already mucked around there a good bit) and as you suggested just removed the PRN File setting. I now am back at the beginning- clicking gets me to programs that might open the prn file. None seem to work, so will try the use of DOS- to copy to LPT1- again, as you suggest. 
This is my first experience with PRN files and I think it will probably be my last!!!
Len H.


----------



## Barlen (Jun 9, 2000)

YSB-
I sent off the last message, before trying the DOS recommendation. Worked Like a Charm!!!-Maybe I will stick with this way of downloading some things from the Web- I always did prefer DOS to Windows!!!
Thanks, again
Len H


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

Glad to be of help!

Just a small explanation of what is happening here, a PRN file is created when the information needed to print a file is sent to a file instead of to the printer. Since this file was already processed by the printer driver, it cannot be read by any other program. In order to print this file you have to shovel the information in it as-is to the printer without having it reprocessed by the driver. When you copy the file to the printer port (usually LPT1 although it can also be LPT2 or a network address) you are doing just that. The file is sent out the port in the same form that it was recorded.

People have told me that there is a way to print these files by dragging them to the printer icon in Windows but I have never gotten this to work. If anyone out there _has_ gotten it to work, can you please explain what you did?


----------

